# Komplette WinAPI



## CoderX (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wie schon vom Titel zu erkennen ist brauche ich die komplette WinAPI...habt ihr da ein paar Links für mich...ich brauche keine Auszüge aus der WinAPI oder wie sie funktioniert sondern die Komplette....

Wäre für eine Hilfe äußerst Dankbar...

Mfg. 

coderX


----------



## Da Hacker (30. Juli 2005)

Hi CoderX,

hey, wie sie funktioniert würde ich gerne wissen! 
Microsoft bietet dir von Haus aus ein Tool, in welchem die komplette Referenz verzeichnet ist. Schau mal in deinem Visual Basic Verzeichnis nach "VB 6.0 Dienstprogramme". Dort findest du - zumeist ganz oben - den 'API Viewer'.

Solltest du aus irgendeinem Grund den API Viewer nicht finden, dann kannst du dir hier ein ähnliches Programm herunterladen. Wie der Autor schreibt, scheint dieses sogar besser zu sein, als Microsofts Tool! Also lade dir besser diesen API Viewer herunter:
Hier ist der Link

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## CoderX (31. Juli 2005)

Danke erstmal,

es geht mir darum ich will den Tastaturbuffer ansteuern und so einen realen Tastenklick simulieren...es geht auch per SendKeys ich weiß....aber ich möchte es über die WinAPI Probieren.


----------



## Da Hacker (31. Juli 2005)

Hi CoderX,

war das nun eine Frage oder eine Information?  

Sollte es ersteres sein und du möchtest wissen, wie du Tastaturanschläge simulieren kannst, dann hilft dir bestimmt das hier weiter:
http://www.vb-fun.de/vb/api.shtml#maus

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------

